# CPL domestique & cryptage



## jazzon (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé, il y a quelques jours, un kit 2 adaptateurs Devolo 200 Mbits/s, afin d'éviter l'emploi du WiFi et surtout de se prendre les pieds dans les câbles RJ45
L'installation fut très rapide, quelques minutes seulement La connexion 
à Internet (via une Box Club-Internet) est immédiate (DHCP oblige), le débit est aussi bon qu'avec le câble Ethernet. 
Mais depuis la tentative de sécurisation par cryptage plus rien! Le devolo connecté au Mac (un Cube 450 Mhz sous Tiger 10.4.8) est reconnu par l'Assistant de réglages Mac OS X (fourni sur le CD avec le kit)  mais le deuxième adaptateur (connecté à la Box) est introuvable J'ai beau rentré son ID Security, comme il est recommandé par le fabricant, rien, nothing, nada!
Le support Devolo m'a bien donné une solution (branché les deux adaptateurs côte à côte sur une prise multiple sans protection), mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus Le devolo connecté au Mac est reconnu, le deuxième toujours pas. Il est impossible, toujours d'après le support technique, de réinitialiser les adaptateurs Le réseau électrique de l'appartement est du monophasé, de ce côté-ci, pas de problème
Quelqu'un(e) aurait-il une petite idée (voire plusieurs) pour résoudre ce problème?


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

moi j'ai jamais pu s&#233;curis&#233; mon r&#233;seau cpl devolo 85 mb/s: le soft devolo sur mon mac intel ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2007)

enfin, securiser son reseau CPL, je vois pas trop l'utilitée, sachant qu'il est censé est bloqué au niveau du tableau electrique (compteur). Donc, derriere, ca passe pas, et dedans, c'est chez toi :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (21 Janvier 2007)

apparemment c'est pas si simple, les pros te diront qu'en fait cela peut d&#233;passer ton compteur ,cela d&#233;pend de l'installation et que l'on peut se connecter de ton immeuble par exemple

mais bon, moi c'&#233;tait juste pour le fun, histoire d'essayer vu que je ne crypte m&#234;me pas mon wifi (juste blocage adress MAC) cela me fait c...


----------



## jazzon (22 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> apparemment c'est pas si simple, les pros te diront qu'en fait cela peut dépasser ton compteur ,cela dépend de l'installation et que l'on peut se connecter de ton immeuble par exemple
> 
> mais bon, moi c'était juste pour le fun, histoire d'essayer vu que je ne crypte même pas mon wifi (juste blocage adress MAC) cela me fait c...



Ben, merci pour le coup de main!

J'ai tenté le coup du cryptage, pour le fun, également Quant à savoir si il faut le faire ou pas, ce n'est plus vraiment le problème J'aimerais seulement pouvoir utiliser le kit CPL.
Dans tout ça, ce qui est rageant c'est que je ne puisse pas réinitialiser les adaptateurs, j'ai jeter les prefs de l'assistant de réglages, mais rien n'y fait J'ai bien peur que l'Id Secutity, ainsi que le mot de passe pour sécuriser le tout soit inscrit sur un fichier dans les adaptateurs Mais ça me paraît bien compliqué

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/siffle.gif


----------



## flotow (22 Janvier 2007)

Et le configurer avec un PC, voir meme, pas chez toi??


----------



## David_b (22 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> apparemment c'est pas si simple, les pros te diront qu'en fait cela peut dépasser ton compteur ,cela dépend de l'installation et que l'on peut se connecter de ton immeuble par exemple
> 
> mais bon, moi c'était juste pour le fun, histoire d'essayer vu que je ne crypte même pas mon wifi (juste blocage adress MAC) cela me fait c...



Yes, je confime ça. 
Pour un bouquin sur les réseaux (jamais paru, je me souvien pas) j'avais fait mumuse avec du matos CPL en test: sympa et tout beau, mais... l'immeuble entier (9 étages! immeuble années 70) pouvait se connecter à mon réseau. Y compris en se branchant sur les prises "publiques" qu'on trouve sur chaque palier et qui sont supposées, elles aussi, disposer d'un compteur à part. 

C'était pas forcément confortable entre le 9ème étage (moi) et le rdc, mais la connexion fonctionnait et j'avais accès à mon réseau local depuis l'ordinateur PC du gardien dans sa loge... 
LOL, les voisins ont adorés et on on a bien rigolés. mais j'ai vite renvoyé le matos au fabriquant.

J'imagine que ça dépend de la façon dont a été faite l'installation électrique...


----------



## jazzon (22 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et le configurer avec un PC, voir meme, pas chez toi??



Vi, je vais essayer cette solution, tiens&#8230; C'est une bonne id&#233;e! Il y a plus de solutions logicielles pour PC sur le CD du support Devolo. Je pense d'ailleurs, comme fpoil le confirme, que l'Assistant de r&#233;glages pour Mac OS X n'est pas du tout au point. Je tente le coup et je donne des nouvelles dans les jours qui viennent&#8230;


----------



## macboy (23 Janvier 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Yes, je confime ça.
> Pour un bouquin sur les réseaux (jamais paru, je me souvien pas) j'avais fait mumuse avec du matos CPL en test: sympa et tout beau, mais... l'immeuble entier (9 étages! immeuble années 70) pouvait se connecter à mon réseau. Y compris en se branchant sur les prises "publiques" qu'on trouve sur chaque palier et qui sont supposées, elles aussi, disposer d'un compteur à part.
> 
> C'était pas forcément confortable entre le 9ème étage (moi) et le rdc, mais la connexion fonctionnait et j'avais accès à mon réseau local depuis l'ordinateur PC du gardien dans sa loge...
> ...


&#231;a fait peur ton histoire.. moi qui voudrait passer au CPL...
y a t il moyen de filtrer par Adresse mac comme sur le Wifi ?

sinon il faut absolument que le routeur puisse faire un filtrage MAC


----------



## jazzon (23 Janvier 2007)

macboy a dit:


> ça fait peur ton histoire.. moi qui voudrait passer au CPL...
> y a t il moyen de filtrer par Adresse mac comme sur le Wifi ?
> 
> sinon il faut absolument que le routeur puisse faire un filtrage MAC



Ah, je ne sais pas faire ça, tiens filtrer une adresse MAC. 
Le seul routeur que j'ai configuré c'était celui d'une Freebox, avec un switch derrière mais tout était en DHCP. Donc c'etait pas bien complexe
Les adaptateurs ont chacun une adresse MAC, ainsi qu'un ID-Security, d'ailleurs lorsqu'on lance le petit soft Assistant réglages dLan, l'adaptateur connecté au Mac est reconnu par son adresse MAC, ensuite il faut rentrer l'ID-Security du ou des autres adaptateurs pour les rajouter au réseau local Mais pour le moment, un seul est reconnu. J'ai interchangé les adaptateurs le deuxième (connecté au Mac) n'est toujours pas reconnu.   :-(
J'ai également essayé sur un PC, mais nada Un des adaptateurs n'est pas reconnu. Et d'après le support du fabricant, il est impossible de réinitialiser les adaptateurs
Tu peux passer au CPL, cela fonctionne très bien (http, FTP), mon premier essai était tout à fait positif jusquà ce qu'il me vienne l'idée de crypter

Tu ne sais pas où je pourrais trouver un tutoriel pour le filtrage MAC sur un routeur ?
Merci pour le coup demain!


----------



## Zyrol (26 Janvier 2007)

Pour pouvoir intercepter un reseau CPL (ou en beneficier en tant que voisin) il faut tout de meme avoir un adaptateur CPL, et c'est quand meme peu courant (c'est le cas de le dire  )

Donc r&#233;sumons, si par manque de chance le signal passe le compteur EDF et si par (encore pas de chance) un voisin ( &#224; port&#233;e) dispose d'un CPL, et en plus qu'il soit curieux... alors l&#224; oui il y a un risque...

...


----------



## jazzon (6 Février 2007)

J'ai renvoy&#233; mes adaptateurs Devolo 200 Mbps chez le revendeur. Je vais donc recevoir du mat&#233;riel neuf. Mais cette fois-ci, on ne m'y reprendra plus&#8230; Pas de cryptage! 
Enfin tant que ne sera pas r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me du soft&#8230; puisque l'Assistant de r&#233;glages ne fait pour le moment pas l'affaire.
Encore merci &#224; tous pour le coup de main!


----------



## macboy (7 Février 2007)

au fait concernant le filtrage par adresse MAC, cela d&#233;pend de ton routeur..
et le plus souvent il est fait uniquement au niveau WAN (en gros que pour le r&#233;seau WIFI)
+ rare sont ceux qui peuvent faire une liste noire ou blanche en ethernet


----------



## chti (7 Février 2007)

jazzon a dit:


> J'ai renvoyé mes adaptateurs Devolo 200 Mbps chez le revendeur. Je vais donc recevoir du matériel neuf. Mais cette fois-ci, on ne m'y reprendra plus Pas de cryptage!
> Enfin tant que ne sera pas résolu le problème du soft puisque l'Assistant de réglages ne fait pour le moment pas l'affaire.
> Encore merci à tous pour le coup de main!



J'ai installé des devolo 85 Mbps, et cela fonctionne bien;
mais le cryptage n'existe que pour windows (j'ai crypté sur la partition bootcamp), pas pour mac...
Ce système sans câbles supplémentaires et sans wifi me satisfait pleinement...
Il y a juste une autre précision à apporter : lorsqu'ils comportent aussi une prise usb, le partage imprimante n'est pas possible si facilement que cela...


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2007)

partager par bonjour, c'est simple comme B


----------

